# Help needed with HD set-up



## Hitman1717 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all. I've been searching everywhere for help connecting my components together to our big screen. We have a HD DVR and PS3 that have been working through a Yamaha Receiver HTR- 6230 and then to our Sony TV that has one HD input. 

I'm adding an AppleTV2 to the mix. I do have a Monoprice switch box HDX-501, and can use it if need be. 

I've tried every connection possible except the right one to get all of this working with the right set-up and inputs. I've changed it so much that now nothing works. Please help!


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

In below link might help to setup your HD

YouTube - ‪EasyCap Setup (S-Video) | Splitters not Required (PS3)‬‏


----------



## Hitman1717 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response. That video was showing how to connect the PS3 to a computer, so it did not match what I am trying to do.


----------

